# What do you think ?



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My first try at making a Goose call so I decided to make a set. Ive been making Duck calls for awhile , so I thought a set to put in my own collection of calls that I have made over the years would be nice. What do you guys think of the shapes? I wanted them to reflect the same sort of shapes my predator calls do. Most guys around here(where I live notice my calls by the shape). The insert on the duck needs to be a little shorter IMO,easily cut down.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Shorter for sound or look? I like the look a lot. Most guys use a shorter insert. I would not change the length unless you feel it is going to get better sound. Great colors too.  What are the bands?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just for look Rick,plus it would probably be a little louder. The bands are cocobolo. Long time ago I used wood and pvc bands and thought I would start using them again on certain calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those look great Ed, the cocobolo band really makes it pop.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree on the above statements, nice looking.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW! Those are fantastic in all respects.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL you know I am a sucker for that Cocobolo! Again nice job.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> LOL you know I am a sucker for that Cocobolo! Again nice job.


 Thats because you forget which way a call is designed to be used!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great looking calls Ed ! I like a shorter goose call better than the longer bodied. They don't seem to get hung up as much in the blind. The wood has a much richer sound too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I may have to do a goose call like I did the mini howler (get someone to review it). I dont know how to blow one and before I try to sell any I need to make sure they work ok. It sounds like a party horn to me LOL.

On my duck calls I have a good friend that tested them for me but he doesnt do goose call either.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Ralph. I know almost nothing about duck or goose calling.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I may have to do a goose call like I did the mini howler (get someone to review it). I dont know how to blow one and before I try to sell any I need to make sure they work ok. It sounds like a party horn to me LOL.
> 
> On my duck calls I have a good friend that tested them for me but he doesnt do goose call either.


Time to find a friend that owns a farm.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hearing geese isnt the problem, making a call sound like on is(the actual blowing) from what I have experienced,goose and duck calls are alot harder to blow right then predator open reeds.Especially the goose.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A little history for those who are interested....... The first open reed predator calls were modified toneboards from duck calls. Too bad for me and Ed they are not used the same way. LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Are all duck and goose calls two part?


 Yes they are, the first part---- you call, the second part--- dont look up or have your mouth open afterwards.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yes all that I know of are 2 part. the wood is spectra ply with cocobolo bands.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything I have seen is 2 part also. I belong to a call making forum also and most of them make duck calls. Everything I have seen has a barrel and an insert. The insert contains the toneboard and the reed.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know much about duck or goose calls, but that is a real nice looking call.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

As usual Ed, beautiful calls!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the compliments. Now I just need to find a good goose caller.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll PM you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yet more great looking calls!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice looking set of calls


----------

